# What you talkin bout Willis? Meet my kitty!



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hello Everyone!

I have been coming to the cat forum for a little while now. I have mentioned my cat Willis but have not shown you any pics yet. I have some uploaded in the member gallery pages now. I don't have a website yet that i can pull them from but I figured this was better than nothing. So please check him out!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

You can link to pictures from the gallery. Below the picture, you can see a line that says "UBBCode:







." Just copy and paste the text from the first [ to the last ] and it should work just fine.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Cute photos. 

Here's a quick link to the photos for those who want to take a peek. 

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... ?si=willis

I especially love this photo. Willis looks so "regal" in this pic.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

thanks for the comments and the help! I will need to play around with it more I guess. Willis does look really regal in that picture. I use it as my background on my computer sometimes.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He does look regal with that pose and that fluffy fur. He does remind me of Twinkie a bit. Is his nose just black or did something happen to it :?:


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Willis is indeed a very beautiful boy! :luv


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

His nose is black. It is spotty though like some of the pigment is missing. He has it on his eyelids and pads of his paws too. He has had it since I have had him and I think it makes him even cuter.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

His mom was probably a tortie and that's why he has so much spotting on his nose. It looks almost perfect though! And the way he has black eyeliner on his eyes too -- that is very rare -- usually red tabbies have pink paw pads/noses/eyeliner. It makes him look like a real lion though. He is so handsome, I love this cat.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks so much for the nice comments! Willis appreciates it! I didn't realize his markings were so rare


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

ForJazz - Did you look at the rest of his pics ?


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

wow he is really cute!!! He almost looks like little teddy bear! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great looking cat! He certainly _is_ regal! I think they post that way on purpose--to keep us in our places.


----------



## TJ_Kloie_PC_Lover (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, such a beautiful cat! He looks wise and noble!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

He's adorable and he has such a unique look to him. I love his nose so cute!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely kitty


----------

